# PIZZA PLAUDER..ein blick in meinen Kalender...



## Coffee (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs *gg* und Mädelz ;-))


ich denke es wird schon wieder langsam Zeit über den nächsten PIZZAPLAUDER nachzudenken. Und so möchte ich Euch heute wieder einmal einen Terminvorschlag offerieren *gg*


*FREITAG, 5. 3.2004*


bekannter Ort, bekannte Zeit   


So und jetzt seit Ihr dran   

Grüßle coffee


----------



## showman (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo Mama,

bin am Start   

Grüße Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (13. Februar 2004)

Kannst du das "Bekannte" nochmal wiederholen?
Ich wohn jetzt ein halbes Jahr in Nürnberg und bin es langsam gewaltig leid, mich immer selbst zum biken motivieren zu müssen. 
Vielleicht hilft es, wenn mna mal ein paar andere Biker kennenlernt.


----------



## Coffee (13. Februar 2004)

@ florian,

*gg* gerne doch:

Vecchia Osteria
Rieterstr.
nürnberg

Ist vom friedrich-ebert-platz , hinter Richtung Nordklinikum. In der Straße links nach ca 200 m.

Gerne kan man Dich auch irgendwo aufgabeln oder so *gg*


Grüße coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (13. Februar 2004)

Hee Coffee nich scho wieder Donnerstag.

Mach doch ma wieder Freitag zb 5.3

Mfg Klaus


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Februar 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hee Coffee nich scho wieder Donnerstag.
> 
> Mach doch ma wieder Freitag zb 5.3
> 
> Mfg Klaus



Da wäre ich auch stark dafür!
Warum?
Hier ein Blick in meinen Kalender
Mittwoch: Anreise nach Nürnberg zu einer Schulung
Donnerstag: meine Geburtstagsfeier (in Nbg)
Freitag: IBC-Pizzafuttern??? ...da würde ich glatt noch einen Tag länger im Frankenland bleiben.
MFG
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Februar 2004)

wenn uns schon unser münchner ehrengast besucht bin ich auch für den freitag!!!!


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2004)

@ Alle,


OK dann nehmen wir wenn alle einverstanden sind den

*FREITAG 5.3.2004*


*gg* ich willja nicht so sein, ausserdem bin ich froh wenn viele "schäfchen" zum Treffen kommen   


coffee


----------



## Frazer (14. Februar 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre ich auch stark dafür!
> 
> Donnerstag: meine Geburtstagsfeier (in Nbg)




Dann nimm am besagtem Freitag gleich mal den großen Geldbeutel mit    

Ich bin logischer weise auch dabei, wenn der Tom eh mal wieder in town is   

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Februar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @
> 
> 
> *gg* ich willja nicht so sein, ausserdem bin ich froh wenn viele "schäfchen" zum Treffen kommen
> ...


  jaaaaaaa mutti


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *gg* ich willja nicht so sein, ausserdem bin ich froh wenn viele "schäfchen" zum Treffen kommen
> 
> 
> coffee



Hallo Ma,

Darf das alte fette schwarze Schaf auch mit???

P.s. Ich ruf Dich am Montag mal wg der "Erleuchtungsutensilien" an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2004)

@ Alti,

klaro Du darfst auch mit ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## showman (14. Februar 2004)

Olläs rodschä,

i kumm a obä alla.

Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> wenn uns schon unser münchner ehrengast besucht bin ich auch für den freitag!!!!



Freut mich dass man mich in Franken noch nicht vergessen hat  

...und wenn sogar der Alti kommen will ist mein Erscheinen ja fast Pflicht.

@Frazer
Das Leben in München ist teuer...

Grüße aus der nödlichsten Stadt Italiens
TOM
*dereinenfettenmuskelkatervomskifahrenhat*


----------



## Catweazl (15. Februar 2004)

Bin auf Mallorca.


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2004)

@ catweazl,

ja ja, wieder heimlich Trainieren *gg* P.S. Brauchste nen Radkoffer? (leihweise)


@ unseren neumünchner,

siehste, das ist der unterschied zwischen den Franken und den Bayern ; ;-) wir vergessen Freunde nie


coffee


----------



## Techniker (15. Februar 2004)

Kann leider nich.
Grad in die Zeit fällt die LPI 101 Prüfung.  
Naja, is ja ne Zukunftsinvestition  
Pizza i.w.S. zwar auch, ...

 Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, da ich für die Woche noch keinen Dienstplan habe!!

Aber ich geb auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig bescheid!!

Hoffe es klappt, wenn schon mal wieder Tom im Lande ist!!


----------



## traileruli (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ihr lieben Kurbelverbieger, bin auch wieder existent nach vielen Mühen in der letzten Zeit.
Coffee könntest du bitte die Uhrzeit der des Pizzamamfes bekanntgeben. Würde evtl auch kommen wollen.
Gruß


----------



## Dirtbag (16. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Bin Neu-Erlanger, würde aber auch vorbeischauen. 


Wenn ich darf...


Thomas


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Februar 2004)

du darfst   das wann und wo ist ja ausführlich beschrieben.sollte was unklar sein einfach posten


----------



## Coffee (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo meine "schäfchen" *gg*,


Also Treffpunkt ist wie IMMER 19 Uhr in der Vecchia Osteria. Ich kümmer mich um den Tisch, und Ihr euch darum das ihr kommt *lach*


Grüßle coffee


----------



## miura (18. Februar 2004)

Servus,

wenn ich darf würde ich auch gerne kommen. Pizza fressen ist immer gut ;-)

matze


----------



## Catweazl (18. Februar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ catweazl,
> 
> ja ja, wieder heimlich Trainieren *gg* P.S. Brauchste nen Radkoffer? (leihweise)
> 
> ...



Nix heimlich trainieren, sonst würd ich ja nicht posten   

Danke für's Kofferangebot. Bin aber diesbezüglich schon versorgt.


----------



## Altitude (18. Februar 2004)

Techniker schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider nich.
> Trotzdem viel Spaß.



Bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2004)

@ miura,

klaro darfst Du ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Coffee (1. März 2004)

Hi Ihr,

so dann leute ich mal die Pizzaplauderwoche ein. am Freitag ist es also soweit und wir sehen uns mal wieder in der Vecchia Osteria um 19 Uhr. Tisch ist Reserviert   


Freu mich schon


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. März 2004)

@Herrin und Meisterin
Bring mir bitte die Leuchtutensilien mit...ich komm 100%ig

Grüße

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (3. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

*muß leider passen, klappt nicht!!!* 

Wird mir zu stressig, hab die Woche lange Schicht, am Wochenende wieder Schule und in weniger als vier wochen beginnen die Prüfungen!!

Nächstes Mal wieder!! Ciao!


----------



## Coffee (4. März 2004)

@ alti,

jup sind schon eingepackt udn lieferbereit ;-)

@ biker wug,

schade ;-(


Grüße coffee


----------



## Dirtbag (5. März 2004)

Sorry Leute, ich kann nicht kommen.

Hab gestern meine HR-Felge sowie den Schlauch zerstört und muss jetzt mein letztes Geld aufwenden, damit ich das Bike wieder flott krieg.
Bin jetzt völlig pleite.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Beelzebub (6. März 2004)

sorry fürs nichtkommen gestern,aber ich war total im a****.

bin auch gestern früher heim und hab mich ins bett geschmissen und voll vergessen mich abzumelden.sicher hab ich wieder was verpasst.

nächste mal bin ich wieder gesund und munter


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> sorry fürs nichtkommen gestern,aber ich war total im a****.
> 
> bin auch gestern früher heim und hab mich ins bett geschmissen und voll vergessen mich abzumelden.sicher hab ich wieder was verpasst.
> 
> nächste mal bin ich wieder gesund und munter



Na dann gute Besserung...

...sollte es Dir am Sonntag besser gehen, ruf einfach mla durch!!!

...So ich geh jetzt mim Mario auf "Schneesturmbiken"...mir ist jetzt schon kalt!


----------



## Coffee (6. März 2004)

@ beelze,

auch von mri erstmal gute besserung. Wir haben dich natürlich vermisst und nach dir gefragt. Hoffe Dir gehts bald besser.

gürße coffee


----------



## showman (6. März 2004)

Gute Besserung von Uigenau nach Penzendorf.

Gruß Showman


----------

